# Moratorium on Lance Posts...



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

I propose a moratorium on Lance Armstrong posts until the Tour starts in July, and then you guys can post about him every single day for 21 days at least (OK make that 23 days including rest days), and then after he retires, no more Lance posts. Deal??


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

*Your a idiot*

You gotta smile when someone starts a Lance post asking to not have any more Lance posts.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Since you don't know...*



giovanni sartori said:


> You gotta smile when someone starts a Lance post asking to not have any more Lance posts.


Since you don't know if I'm an idiot or not, please refrain from calling me as such. 

And it's an irony when someone starts a Lance post (which actually if you read it again, it's not a Lance post) asking to not have any more Lance posts. I was posting about Lance posts, and not about the man himself, so your point, is invalid I'm afraid.

And it's "you're" and you really should use "an" before the word "idiot". Yeah I know, I'm nitpicky like that. But if you're really going to call someone an idiot, you should try not to look like one yourself. It invalidates your point greatly.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

*You can't be serious*

Too funny. I guess the "your a idiot" phrase is only allowed in the PO forum.

Lighten up Frances.


----------



## MGSuarez (Jan 27, 2003)

*Besides*

I like Lance posts. For every person who does not like Lance, I am sure there is a fan. So Lance away.


----------



## dylanfly (May 10, 2005)

*are you kidding?*

Why would you want a moratorium on LA posts??? Like him or not, he brings wanted and deserved attention to cycling (particularly in the US) that is much needed. Anyone who has that kind of positive impact on our sport should be applauded and celebrated. I can't wait for the tour to start, but if you want to talk about other cyclists, you should look at all of the giro posts and the great racing today and coming over the next few days. Cool out on the bitterness.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

*Blah Blah Blah*

When accused of being a L#&*e hater, you vehemently denied the accusation yet you come on here and AGAIN make a post telling people to not post about him. Maybe you're not a L#&*e hater. Maybe just a L#&*e Lover Hater. You really need to get a grip on all of this anti-L#&*e sentiment. The Tour is the next big stage race after this coming Sunday and people will talk about the contenders, including L#&*e. Deal with it or log out. Starting a L#&*e thread about not talking about L#&*e, well, Giovanni pretty well summed it up. (NOTE: I have cleverly encrypted all references to the rider who shall remain unnamed to avoid incurring your wrath.)


PS: Do a search on "your a idiot". This is a typical RBR forum reply to a post that has been determined to be, shall we say, sub-par.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

PbOkole said:


> Maybe you're not a L#&*e hater. Maybe just a L#&*e Lover Hater. You really need to get a grip on all of this anti-L#&*e sentiment.


Maybe people are just sick of Lance pant sniffers asking for pictures of his calves, his face, or his John Thomas. Or the guys who insist on informing us all as quickly as possible that he has broken up with his girlfriend or has just been reported suffering from a hang nail. Or the homers who want to know what wheels he is using or every detail of his bike. Given this is supposed to be the Pro Cycling forum and LA only races three weeks a year, there is not much relevant LA content before July.

The solution is clear: We need a new 'Lance Stalker' forum.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ah yes...*



Utah CragHopper said:


> Maybe people are just sick of Lance pant sniffers asking for pictures of his calves, his face, or his John Thomas. Or the guys who insist on informing us all as quickly as possible that he has broken up with his girlfriend or has just been reported suffering from a hang nail. Or the homers who want to know what wheels he is using or every detail of his bike. Given this is supposed to be the Pro Cycling forum and LA only races three weeks a year, there is not much relevant LA content before July.
> 
> The solution is clear: We need a new 'Lance Stalker' forum.


At least someone I know gets it.

I posted the no Lance posting thing just about in direct response to the post someone threw up about him breaking up with his GF. Nice tabloid news, but not exactly pro cycling post-able material if you ask me.

Once again, I have never said I hated Lance, never said I disliked, and have said, on many occassions, that he has been great for exposure of cycling within the US and the world at large. I don't hate the man. And I don't hate his racing. He's cutthroat, that's good. What I do hate, as mentioned by my cohort UCH, are the endless posts about what tires he uses, what computer he uses, what clothes he wears, what color socks, who he's dating, and so on and so forth. So if you do have something about him where he's racing and competing, by all means, post away. But since he's not racing again until le Tour, hence my requested moratorium on Lance posts until the Tour starts. And once it ends, no more Lance posts because he'll be retired. I don't think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

giovanni sartori said:


> Too funny. I guess the "your a idiot" phrase is only allowed in the PO forum.
> 
> Lighten up Frances.


Boys boys it's "You're an idiot."

Thank you.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

this thread has snowballed


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Not yet...*



wzq622 said:


> this thread has snowballed


Official snowball status doesn't get reached until you get the 2nd page of posts. Or something like that.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*But...*



giovanni sartori said:


> Too funny. I guess the "your a idiot" phrase is only allowed in the PO forum.
> 
> Lighten up Frances.


This isn't the PO forum, so not everyone would get that particular brand of "humor". If I'm going to be insulted, I want everyone to know where it's coming from. That's all.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Now now...*



capt_phun said:


> yes lets limit free speech.


This isn't about free speech, and this entire site and forum set-up is not about free speech. There are certain rules of which you have to follow if you want to post on here, and if you don't follow them, you are deleted, and you can't post again. I've seen it happen before. The moderators rule with a somewhat "iron" fist. Actually, they're pretty fair for the most part, but there are rules. You want total free speech, you'd have to move to an un-moderated forum or usenet group. This is not the place for free speech, even though you might think that it is. 

Aside from that I just merely suggested that as a collective whole, we don't make any Lance posts until the Tour starts. I know that this has no chance of succeeding, but it was worth a try.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

*Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,*



Utah CragHopper said:


> Maybe people are just sick of Lance pant sniffers asking for pictures of his calves, his face, or his John Thomas. Or the guys who insist on informing us all as quickly as possible that he has broken up with his girlfriend or has just been reported suffering from a hang nail.


Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance, 

how could I have missed the pic of his John Thomas, where o where was I that fateful day Zeus himself bared all to the adoring masses. 

I'm still rooting for Basso in the TdF by the way. Smacked some Italian butt today. Very well done. CSC takes the TdF TTT too.

Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

*Lance,Lance,Lance,*



magnolialover said:


> we don't make any Lance posts until the Tour starts. I know that this has no chance of succeeding, but it was worth a try.


Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,
Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,Lance,


[you asked for it]


----------



## MGSuarez (Jan 27, 2003)

*new forum*



Utah CragHopper said:


> Maybe people are just sick of Lance pant sniffers asking for pictures of his calves, his face, or his John Thomas. Or the guys who insist on informing us all as quickly as possible that he has broken up with his girlfriend or has just been reported suffering from a hang nail. Or the homers who want to know what wheels he is using or every detail of his bike. Given this is supposed to be the Pro Cycling forum and LA only races three weeks a year, there is not much relevant LA content before July.
> 
> The solution is clear: We need a new 'Lance Stalker' forum.


But, if we start a new Lance Stalker Forum will Magnolialover promise to stay out. I dont think so....


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Oh most definitely...*



MGSuarez said:


> But, if we start a new Lance Stalker Forum will Magnolialover promise to stay out. I dont think so....


I would stay out of that one with a purpose for certain. Then again, once someone starts talking about new forums, there are always complaints about we have too many already. I think the Lance stalker forum will probably have to wait, and we'll just have it on Pro Cycling forum as it is now.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Are the Board Nazi?*



magnolialover said:


> I propose a moratorium on Lance Armstrong posts until the Tour starts in July, and then you guys can post about him every single day for 21 days at least (OK make that 23 days including rest days), and then after he retires, no more Lance posts. Deal??




Lance Lance Lance Lance


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nope!*



dagger said:


> Lance Lance Lance Lance


If I were the board Nazi I'd be called a "moderator"...

All of the posts digging into the Lance minutae are what bother me as mentioned before. You want to talk about Lance and racing, good, great, I'll join in happily. But when you guys start talking about his love life, his equipment choices, where he was and what he was doing on a particular day, how he thinks Tommy-D is coming along, what he thinks of Floyd, and so on... It gets tiring. 

This is why I proposed a moratorium on Lance posts until the Tour begins, because then he'd be racing, and then you would actually have something to talk about with Lance. He'd actually be racing his bike then, and worthy of a decent conversation. Not this, who's the greatest athlete stuff, who broke up with whom, is Lance better than Eddy, and onward and onward...


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> This is why I proposed a moratorium on Lance posts until the Tour begins, because then he'd be racing, and then you would actually have something to talk about with Lance. He'd actually be racing his bike then, and worthy of a decent conversation. Not this, who's the greatest athlete stuff, who broke up with whom, is Lance better than Eddy, and onward and onward...


Well an exception should be made if his John Thomas is involved, I mean how else can we compare. Wattage and VO2 max don't really tell the whole story.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*One's personal life does affect one's performance*



magnolialover said:


> If I were the board Nazi I'd be called a "moderator"...
> 
> All of the posts digging into the Lance minutae are what bother me as mentioned before. You want to talk about Lance and racing, good, great, I'll join in happily. But when you guys start talking about his love life, his equipment choices, where he was and what he was doing on a particular day, how he thinks Tommy-D is coming along, what he thinks of Floyd, and so on... It gets tiring.
> 
> This is why I proposed a moratorium on Lance posts until the Tour begins, because then he'd be racing, and then you would actually have something to talk about with Lance. He'd actually be racing his bike then, and worthy of a decent conversation. Not this, who's the greatest athlete stuff, who broke up with whom, is Lance better than Eddy, and onward and onward...


I meant Nazi as someone who freaks out or flames someone anytime that LANCE ARMSTONG is mentioned.

Last Saturday before OLN coverage of the Giro came on, I was watching pre-view show of some big horse race(Preakness?) and they were all into horse's emotional states, what they had for breakfast and everything that could impact a horse. So even the odds makers recognize this so....Yes even Lance's love life(minutiae) affects the odds of a bike race. You must agree that cycling is more than somebody spinning the crank of a bike, huh?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> ...
> I posted the no Lance posting thing just about in direct response to the post someone threw up about him breaking up with his GF. Nice tabloid news, but not exactly pro cycling post-able material if you ask me.
> ...


That was me. If you read the post, you will see that I lament the fact that ESPN's only coverage of Cycling was that fact. They had nothing about the Giro that is going full swing...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a better idea. Every Lance related post must have the word Lance in the title. That way, Magnolia will know it's a lance related post, and he can skip on to the next one.

The thing you're missing Magnolia is that if there were no lance posts, overall traffic and posting to the forum would drop too. It's not like people are dying to talk about other pro-cycling, but they're too busy writing about Lance's "equipment" and can't find the time to comment on the giro. So, being able to effectively ignore lance topics should be just as good, right?

Silas


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Crazy idea ...*



magnolialover said:


> If I were the board Nazi I'd be called a "moderator"...
> 
> All of the posts digging into the Lance minutae are what bother me as mentioned before. You want to talk about Lance and racing, good, great, I'll join in happily. But when you guys start talking about his love life, his equipment choices, where he was and what he was doing on a particular day, how he thinks Tommy-D is coming along, what he thinks of Floyd, and so on... It gets tiring.
> 
> This is why I proposed a moratorium on Lance posts until the Tour begins, because then he'd be racing, and then you would actually have something to talk about with Lance. He'd actually be racing his bike then, and worthy of a decent conversation. Not this, who's the greatest athlete stuff, who broke up with whom, is Lance better than Eddy, and onward and onward...


How about next time you see a Lance post, you ... ummmmm ... oh, I don't know ... Don't click on it. Though I agree that the talk about him gets outta hand, that doesn't have to be your problem. Do't read 'em. End of story. Your complaint sounds to me like a man sticking his hand in a bee hive and saying, damn, bee stings hurt! 

No offense, the nature of your post just seems a bit quixotic, unless you were just trolling to get people back in a Lance Lover vs. Hater flame war. Hmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Silly boy.

The responses were predictable.

Catch anything?


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*Me too...*

Ditto on the "where was I for the whole John Thomas episode!?" bit. Can't believe I could have let my awareness down and miss such an important event. <sigh>


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> That was me. If you read the post, you will see that I lament the fact that ESPN's only coverage of Cycling was that fact. They had nothing about the Giro that is going full swing...


She didn't see that because when she see's "Lance" her blood pressure raises to the point of near stroke. Her eyes roll back in her head, foam emits from her mouth, and she goes into convulsions. It ain't pretty. 

Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance Lance


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*better ideas*

How about dropping 4 hits of brown acid whenever you hear the word Lance?

The next thing you know, you will be at a rock concert, the noise picks up and you are peeling your facial skin off. Cool huh?

I bet you took too much HGH.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> yes lets limit free speech.


lmao!


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Madame Tussaud thinks Lance is worthy enough for his own wax clone


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

12345


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Mags, I told you not to venture outside the PO Forum.*

moreon high on PIE

BT


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

eyebob said:


> moreon high on PIE
> 
> BT


Ahem ... it's spelled 'moron,' not 'moreon.' You're calling him a 'moreon' shows that your the moron, not he. Please try to get you're grammer right before you call people name's. I think its pretty clear that your a idiot.

LOL! Good stuff!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*well..if you are gonna throw stones*



OldEdScott said:


> Ahem ... it's spelled 'moron,' not 'moreon.' You're calling him a 'moreon' shows that your the moron, not he. Please try to get you're grammer right before you call people name's. I think its pretty clear that your a idiot.
> 
> LOL! Good stuff!


You sir, are not the master of grammar and punctuation either. Your post is fraught with errors and if we are going to start calling people idiots for using poor grammar then you are at the head of the line. It's somewhat acceptable on the internet to make errors which I am sure you are thankful for.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

“If the law supposes that,” said Mr. Bumble,… “the law is a ass—a idiot. If that’s the eye of the law, the law is a bachelor; and the worst I wish the law is that his eye may be opened by experience—by experience.”

I believe the phrase derives its resonance from here.
from Dickens, Charles. Oliver Twist.
http://www.bartleby.com/73/1002.html


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderator Note:*

Keep the "You're an idiot" cliche in PO. Use elsewhere will lead to appropriate discipline. Everyone may want to review the forum guidelines in case you are confused. 

Until then, this trainwreck is closed.


----------

